#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Lichaamshaar is oke

## Amazigh91

Salamoe oealaikoem

Beste mensen. Schaam je niet voor lichaamshaar. Het is van Allah. Zo heeft Allah je geschapen dus is het niet vies of smerig. Vecht tegen de maatschappelijke druk en de idologie dat alleen haar op het hoofd hoort. Een en al industrie en commercie is het. Hoeveel miljoenen en miljarden gaat er wel niet om in die wereld. Harsen waxen laser etc venus gilette en ga zo maar door. Het gaat verder dan dat.... Pesterijen, negatief zelfbeeld etc. En waarom ? Om haar op je benen of armen of buik of rug of waar dan ook ?Ik dring niemand op hetzelfde te denken als mij. Iedereen heeft SoubhanAllah zijn eigen visie en unieke kijk erop.

Door invloeden uit de commerile wereld heeft lichaamsbeharing nu de etiket vies, onvrouwelijk en taboe waardoor vrouwen zich ervoor gaan schamen. Vies is het niet als je hygienisch en verzorgd met je lichaam omgaat. We beschikken toch over water en zeep ? Een vorm van schoonheid is het

Ik begrijp gewoon niet wat er vies word gevonden aan lichaamshaar of waarom het onvrouwelijk is. Hoezo is het gelinkt aan geslacht. Wat is er vies aan. Iedereen groeit het. Het groeit ook op de hoofd. Waarom is hoofdhaar dan niet vies ? We beschikken verder toch over water en zeep. Hygienisch..... Onhygienisch is het ook niet. Diverse studies concluderen dat.

----------


## flowerbom

Lang leve wax producten en laserbehandeling  :fucyc:

----------


## Amazigh91

Je hebt me uit mn winterslaap ontwaakt hhh

Beharing bij vrouwen. Het komt vaker voor dan we denken. Helaas is het zo dat er een taboe heerst in onze maatschappij op vrouwelijk lichaamshaar waardoor het niet geaccepteerd wordt dat vrouwen lichaamshaar hebben. Maar het punt is dat het helemaal niet ongewoon is dat veel vrouwen veel haargroei hebben. Dat komt heel vaak voor en is erfelijk bepaald.Dat er veel vrouwen zijn die zich ongelukkig en depressief voelen omdat ze denken dat ze ongewoon zijn door hun beharing komt omdat er vanuit cosmetisch standpunt zeer negatief gekeken wordt tegenover vrouwelijk lichaamshaar.Het heeft puur met het uiterlijk te maken. Er heerst het idee dat het niet normaal is om veel lichaamshaar te hebben als vrouw. Het gevolg is dat heel veel vrouwen van gekkigheid niet weten hoe ze van hun natuurlijke haargroei moeten afkomen en op die manier een hekel krijgen aan hun lichaam.De ontharingsindustrie gooit daar bovenop nog eens olie op het vuur door keer op keer reclame te maken van gladgeschoren vrouwen met een haarloos lichaam dat als het toppunt van vrouwelijkheid wordt gezien terwijl dat onzin is want een haarloze vrouw bestaat niet. Vrouwen zonder beenhaar en armhaar of waar dan ook zijn er niet. Dat kan ook niet want dat haar heeft een functie. Alle vrouwen hebben lichaamshaar. De ene heeft weinig haar en de ander heeft heel veel haar. So be it. Dat is de natuur. Het heeft niks met (on)vrouwelijk te maken. Als je het mij vraagt, een vorm van schoonheid 
Bij vrouwen groeien overal haren van de benen tot buik tot rug tot armen tot de gezicht en overal waar de genen bepalen waar haargroei plaatsvind en dat is normaal. Wat ik niet normaal vind is de maatschappij die vrouwen dwingt er als haarloze kinderen uit te laten zien. Dingen als haar hoort alleen op de hoofd etc. Dat vind ik niet normaal. Ik vind dat haar niet vies is niet onvrouwelijk is. Wie heeft die 'regels' ooit gemaakt ? Leef en laat leven. Ieder heeft eigen smaak. Dring niemand iets op. Als een vrouw liever onthaart laat haar ontharen. Als een vrouw dat liever niet doet laat haar dan ook. Ga geen lelijke dingen roepen of wat dan ook

----------


## ProudMommy.

> Lang leve wax producten en laserbehandeling


Begrijp je!!!

----------


## Amazigh91

Bedenk hoeveel tijd geld moeite en misschien zelfs pijn het scheelt

----------


## lena999

Allah wil wel dat we onze schaamstreek ontharen. Dat zou dan ook gewoon normaal moeten zijn en een doel moeten hebben. Ook laten groeien dan.

----------


## Man_innerlijk

Lichaamshaar is echt niet iets om je voor te schamen als mijn toekomstige vrouw behaard is so be it.
Als een vrouw er psychologische klachten eraan ondervindt (onzekerheid ed) dan lijkt het me vanzelf sprekend dat ze gaat harsen/waxen of whatever.
Zijn er berhaupt vrouwen die onzeker worden door zo een klein probleem?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Allah wil wel dat we onze schaamstreek ontharen. Dat zou dan ook gewoon normaal moeten zijn en een doel moeten hebben. Ook laten groeien dan.


Als Allah de schepper is van de mens, dan heeft Allah ook het schaamhaar geschapen. Het is onwaarschijnlijk dat Allah zou vinden dat iets wat een perfecte schepping is verandert moet worden door de mens. Schaamhaar weghalen is eigenlijk een boodschap dat men vindt dat de schepping niet perfect is. Door schaamhaar weg te halen wordt de schepper beledigd.

----------


## Amazigh91

Schaam jullie niet voor jullie lichaamshaar ! Niks vies of onvrouwelijks aan dames. Kwestie van wassen.
Elke vrouw groeit het. De ene meer dan de andere en sommigen meer dan bepaalde mannen. Is erfelijk bepaald. Het is hoe je geschapen bent. Beenharen armharen buik rug borsthaartjes haartjes op de handen. Waar dan ook.

Ik ben niet anti ontharen ofzo maar tegen heel het idee dat lichaamshaar bij vrouwen vies en onvrouwelijk is
Velen die zich onzeker voelen erdoor denken een verkeerde mannelijke lichaam te hebben
Het doet me goed als iemand zich goed voelt in haar vel en met haar lichaamshaar mocht ze het willen laten staan. 
Eenieder moet zelf kunnen doen wat diegene wilt zonder enige druk of ideaalbeeld.
Persoonlijk vind ik het mooi. Een vorm van volwassenheid is het in mijn ogen ook.

Kijk naar de vrouwen in rkempo. Daar laten ze het gerust volgroeien hun beenharen. Zonder zorgen.
Of die huisvrouwen hier. Je hebt het vast weleens gezien bij een van je tantes oid.
Waarom kan het bij hun wel zonder zorgen. Denk ik dan bij mezelf

Ik ben nu 25. In groep 6 heb ik een klasgenootje weggepest zien worden om haar lichaamshaar. Blanke huid en zwarte haren die het extra duidelijk zichtbaar maakte. Benen armen handen. Niemand die ooit ingreep. Leraren niet. Die zeiden altijd dat ze niet moest klagen. Ook niet nadat haar ouders langskwamen Ook ik niet terwijl ik me er echt boos om maakte. Elke gymles elke zwemles. Van alles genoemd worden. Dit alles tot ze verhuisd is. Nooit meer wat van haar vernomen. Onbewust heeft het denk ik iets met me gedaan

Beetje verheldering hoop ik..

----------


## lieve_dame

Zoals je armharen vind ik niet erg. Maar het is toch fijn om je oksels, schaamstreek en beenharen weg te halen. Niet voor een man maar voor jezelf. Je voelt je automatisch ook schoner.

----------


## leilah24

Wallah je hebt goed gesproken masha Allah.... Dan ben jij n van de weinigen die zo een visie heeft. De meerderheid van de mannen wil alles glad en kijken naar alles wat glad is....

----------


## Amazigh91

Behaarde vrouw. Accepteren ?
De reden dat ik dit vraag en deel is dat ik dames die ermee zitten probeer te motiveren zichzelf te accepteren zoals ze geschapen zijn en te laten weten dat er niks vies of onvrouwelijks aan is 

Het doet me gewoon pijn als ik zie /hoor dat een vrouw er onzeker mee is. 
Heel het idee dat een vrouw alleen hoofdhaar hoort te hebben...

Als vb gebruik ik vaak van waarom kunnen vrouwen in maghreb/rkempo wel met hun benen behaard lopen zonder enig probleem niemand die er raar van opkijkt.
Oudere generatie vrouwen hier die er ook gewoon mee rondlopen zonder zorgen.

Eenieder is anders en uniek en dat is goed en mooi. Bewustzijn creeren en positiviteit delen is alles wat ik probeer te bereiken.

Ik vind het gewoon zo apart dat het tegenwoordig bij 1 stoppel al tfoe a3lik is. Het is echt iets van de jongere generaties volgens mij.

Ikzelf vind het mooi en aantrekkelijk als een dame haar beenharen laat staan

----------


## Murphy

Wat maak je je daar druk over wtf? Je praat alsof je je kont scheert

----------


## Amazigh91

Niks mis met lichaamshaar dames

----------

